# Can cell phones get viruses?



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

I've never thought of this. And I've never heard of cell phone anti-virus software. Can someone illuminate me?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A smartphone like an iPhone or Android device can certainly receive malware. If you download all of your applications from the designated app store, then everything should be safe.

If you do not, then getting an antivirus for an Android device can sometimes be recommended.


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Does Android not already have antivirus installed on all it's phones? How come we never hear of viruses on phones like we do with PCs?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it does not come with a native one. Your carrier, like Verizon, may install one for you though.

As for why you don't hear about it is because it's somewhat uncommon.


----------



## Geeky_Boy (May 23, 2017)

Yup, there are some malwares that love give us some unnecessary pop ups ads everytime we connect to the internet. Never ever to install any app from outside playstore and you would be safe.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Cell phones can definitely get viruses. Check this out = 15 best antivirus Android apps and anti-malware Android apps - Android Authority


----------

